# St. Marks Florida fishing opportunities ????



## Twenty five ought six

I'm headed to St. Mark's in couple of weeks.

Pretty well shore bound, so what are the fishing opportunities for wading or bank fishing?

Don't really care what species.

Any suggestions on techniques and equipment will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Mako22

Twenty five ought six said:


> I'm headed to St. Mark's in couple of weeks.
> 
> Pretty well shore bound, so what are the fishing opportunities for wading or bank fishing?
> 
> Don't really care what species.
> 
> Any suggestions on techniques and equipment will be greatly appreciated.




Go to the Saint Marks light house and as you look out to sea from the light house turn right (West) and walk along the dike to the end of the boat basin channel. From this spot you can walk out along a bar that goes about 100 yard out. You can also wade out to a few oyster bars in front of the light house, wear shoes! Watch for gators as the fresh water pools on the other side of the dike hold a bunch of big ones. They do swim out in the salt water from time to time so be careful. I would use top water plugs or a jig under a cajun thunder popping cork. Gulp new penney colored grubs work good too.

Check out the saltwater forums on this kayak fishing website, they give good advice on shallow water fishing down there.

You can rent a fishing kayak from this place up the road from the wildlife refuge for about $30 per day. Good luck.


----------



## rocket

Other than what was posted above, St Marks is pretty limited when it comes to bank fishing.  
You can drive about 10 min west of St Marks to Wakulla Beach, and try there as well.  Once you get to the "beach" walk down the trail on the right, probably 1/4 mile to better fishing.  Lots of oyster bars over there, and good chance of catching a red.
Check out bigbendfishing.net for LOTS of good info for fishing St Marks.


----------



## Mako22

rocket said:


> Other than what was posted above, St Marks is pretty limited when it comes to bank fishing.
> You can drive about 10 min west of St Marks to Wakulla Beach, and try there as well.  Once you get to the "beach" walk down the trail on the right, probably 1/4 mile to better fishing.  Lots of oyster bars over there, and good chance of catching a red.
> Check out bigbendfishing.net for LOTS of good info for fishing St Marks.



Gotta be careful at WB as the local toothless wild life has been known to break into cars.


----------



## Twenty five ought six

Thanks that's some good information.


----------



## S_GA_Boy2008

Havent been there any this year. First time not even going to fish the flatts this year (only deep sea). Best of luck to ya and let us know how ya do. Love St. Marks...


----------



## Limitless

Check out Shell Island Fish Camp at St Marks - they have reasonable rental boats so you can get out on the flats for Trout, Reds and Spanish.  Great folks there that will help you out.


----------



## wmt123

I live just outside of st marks and fish there almost every weekend when it isn't deer season.  Without a boat it will be tough to catch trout because ther are out pretty deep cause of high water temps.     There are walking trails that will take u to the backs of lots of creeks that have lots of good redfish. If u get a map look for stoney bayou and take a couple of topwater plugs and a gold spoon and watch out for lots of rocks and oysters.


----------



## COCHISE

Woodsman69 said:


> Gotta be careful at WB as the local toothless wild life has been known to break into cars.



Welcome to "Willkillya" County!


----------



## Mako22

COCHISE said:


> Welcome to "Willkillya" County!



I grew up down there in Wakulla Station but all the Tallahassee Yankees that moved down drove me up to South Georgia. When I was a 14 year old kid I'd ride a Honda motor cycle down the Hwy to the Wakulla river for a swim and the law never cared. There were maybe 7000 people living in the whole county back then and now they are up to 25,000+ last time I checked. Yeah the Tallahassee city folks are ruining a hunting and fishing paradise.


----------

